# cage ?



## jjollie (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone here have a good place to order LARGE cages? I am tring to plan a head on my final cage for my tegu the tegu is in a good size cage now but soon it'll need a LARGE cage.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boamaster.com/CagesSale.asp">http://www.boamaster.com/CagesSale.asp</a><!-- m -->

building one might be cheaper


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah the 8x3x28" one on that site is $390 and if that includes shipping, then thats a pretty good deal, considering the cost o one the similar size built yourself. Its cheaper to do it yourself ont he smaller cages, but when their larger, the wholesalers that manufacture then can get the materials at a cheaper price than we can.


----------



## mdmtmm (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm looking into getting one from Boamaster myself. They seem to get good reviews from the people I have heard from.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

They have awesome housing, they are just a bit pricey.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 25, 2008)

I hate melamine. It's cheap crap. Build your own cage, or buy some wood and offer someone (like most of us on here) 2 12 packs and it'll get done quick, cheap, and better quality than melamine.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 25, 2008)

oId offer the 12 packs AFTER building the cage.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. no. offer it first. deliver when its done.


----------

